# Think he will get the sack



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Steve Mclaren should go now. he has no tactical brain what so ever. Next to go shold be the whole panel of the FA total tossers :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Bring in Jose.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

It shouldn't just be the manager it should be the head of the FA... they need to be made responsible...


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

The whole game in this country centers on the Champions League the national side takes a back seat. Club managers loathe letting players out for international duty. Never mind you precious prima donnas you can have a longer summer holiday next year. I doubt many of the players out there tonight give a fig and most of all Alex blotcly face. Its time now to bring in someone who can stand up and be his own man.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Get him back to Coronation St asap
On the bright side at least Owen won't be injured next summer playing for England


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

A few played with some heart but on the whole a pile of shite didn't deserve to win and relying on Andora taking the piss really


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

barton TT said:


> Bring in Jose.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Meeting at FA convened for tomorrow morning, where McLaren will get bulleted.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

It is becoming a joke, the FA are responsible for who they hire. Let's not even think about the get out clause of the contracts and the money involved.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Should be shot, fuck the sack.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

never been the same since Shearer played for Blackburn before making the biggest mistake and going to Newcastle


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Your correspondent is writing from the last GNER rattler out of London Kings Cross tonight.

Unfortunately I am having to stand due to hordes of despondent jawdies and yawkies on their way home, weeping into their cans of stella following tonights defeat.

I pity their poor wives. There will be some black eyes in the north east tonight


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Update: It's like a ribena advert in standard class. You can't walk down the aisle, the bellies are spilling over. Sooner or later one of those apopleptic geordies is going to burst.

I'm donning my Berghaus just to be on the safe side.

Out.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Very funny Carlos


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

GRANNY said:


> never been the same since Shearer played for Blackburn before making the biggest mistake and going to Newcastle


I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite I must not bite Imust not bite I must not bite :roll:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Leg said:


> Should be shot, fuck the sack.


Shot No but

[smiley=behead2.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] YES

Now England really do need [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

In some parts of the world, such incompetence would be punished by death. It's a shame we are not in those parts of the world!


----------



## simonj (Nov 15, 2004)

andyc83 said:


> In some parts of the world, such incompetence would be punished by death. It's a shame we are not in those parts of the world!


It was only a bloody football match for gods sake


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I think he did get the sack

Love Dallaglio's comment on football on TG:

"We call it the Andrex Premiership because it's soft and unnecessarily expensive"


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Wallsend.That wasnt me it was him.
How about this for a low baller. Alex Ferguson for england manager.
Hubby reckons that Mark Hughes will go to Man U, when Fergie retires.

Discuss......


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

GRANNY said:


> How about this for a low baller. Alex Ferguson for england manager.


Frankly, I'd rather see the England team lose and I'm not so sure that Ferguson would be any better than the last effort anyway.

Martin O'Neill or don't bother.


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

The FA should get Jose while they can.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

He's gone - unanimous decision by the FA Board
http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/22112007/ ... laren.html


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

ag said:


> GRANNY said:
> 
> 
> > How about this for a low baller. Alex Ferguson for england manager.
> ...


The truth is if Ferguson got the job you would be sure Rooney Ferdi and co would play every England game :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ferguson would never take it, his next place will be on the Manchester United Board.


----------

